# How to install Windows 2008 on External Hard Disk???



## lebnet

*Hello

I have windows 7 installed on my PC

and I have another HDD which I connect to my pc through USB

How can I install Windows 2008 R2 Server on the external HDD ?

I tried puttin' the Windows CD on my pc and chose to install it on the external Hard Disk's Drive but it gave me an error

ScreenShot Below
*


----------



## Rockn

Isn't the error message pretty self explanatory?


----------



## valis

Indeed. You can't......just out of curiosity, why would you want to?


----------



## lebnet

I want to install the Windows server on the external usb HDD because I'm using Win7 on my current pc and need to work a lil bit on win2k8

the external HDD is IDE and my current inside hdd is Sata

I don't know what to do!


----------



## zapper067

you can shrink your current volume x: and install into the portion you shrinked


----------



## Rockn

Install Microsoft's Virtual PC and install Server 2008 on a virtual machine.


----------



## lebnet

Hello

Rockn can u plz explain more about how to do that? and on which driver shall I install that?

I am totally new to win2k8 R2 server ... and doing all of this to get some experience

I just Baught the windows CD ... 

Thank u


----------



## DoubleHelix

What version of Windows 7 do you have? What are your system specs? Is this just for testing? Windows Server 2008 R2 licenses are very expensive. You wouldn't have purchased a "CD" (actually a DVD since it's much larger than a CD).

*Drives* are where you install operating systems, software, and store data. Drive*rs* are software.


----------



## Rockn

GO to Microsoft.com and download Virtual PC and install it. You can then create a new Virtual Machine (virtual computer) and a virtual hard disk. Once this is done you can boot the new VM and install the Server OS onto the virtual hard drive. Thre are thousands of tutorials on the internet. Google is your friend.


----------



## lebnet

I got the DVD kit from Microsoft license Dubai

I have Core i3 and 2 TB Hard Disk partitioned into C: and D:

I have windows 7 Ultimate
================================ 

Rockn:

So

1- I will install Virtual Pc.exe
2- Will setup it on my pc using windows 7 (would it make any problem to my windows 7 or HDD) ?
3- then I will put the DVD and install the Windows 2008 R2 on ... which partition?

thank you


----------



## DoubleHelix

"Microsoft license Dubai" is not any company or entity I've heard of. If you purchased this directly from Microsoft for $1000+, I would assume you want to do more than run it on a VM on a desktop.

It also seems a bit odd that you paid $1000+ for a Windows Server operating system and have no idea how to use a virtual desktop application.


----------



## valis

DoubleHelix said:


> "Microsoft license Dubai" is not any company or entity I've heard of.


Ditto here........is there a link for it? I couldn't find anything on Google.......


----------



## lebnet

I paid 3000$ for that and its a shop for Microsoft products in Dubai Mall

Microsoft Gulf FZ - LLC
Building no. 8
Dubai Internet City
P. O. Box 52244
Dubai - UAE
+971 (4) 391 7000
[email protected]
====================

what about my questions? isn't this a helping forum? I'm newbie to this windows, so what? is it a shame?

I wanted to invest with it and learn


----------



## DoubleHelix

Windows Server isn't usually sold in stores. Which one did you buy it in?
http://www.thedubaimall.com/en/shop/electronics-computers.html?type=1

What is "DOR"? The UAE uses the Emirati dirham. I can use a currency converter too. $1,000 is a rough estimate for a base license. Your round number of "3,000" is a bit suspicious as well.

This site helps with *legitimate* software purchased legally. Why did you spend so much money on a server operating system only to try to install it on a desktop virtualization system?


----------



## lebnet

I'm a web developer and I am in need to learn new stuff in IT in which I chose Windows Server and the easiest way for me is to buy one and install it and try on it LIVE

as for why I pay such money..because I can !!?

Now if you would return to my questions and help me I will thank you..If not, then thank you also !


----------



## prunejuice

Web development and server administration are two entirely different things.

What exactly are you trying to "learn"?


----------



## lebnet

Windows Server!! I know they r different that's why I am willing and investing my money to learn the Server 2008 !!!

Are u trying to be smart guy here Prune? 

I said I want to learn more in IT (so I chose Windows Server) which will give an added value to my CV

Point.!


----------



## prunejuice

lebnet said:


> I said I want to learn more in IT (so I chose Windows Server)


Find a good reputable school with Windows Server courses.



lebnet said:


> ...which will give an added value to my CV


Actually..._no_.

That's not how the IT industry works. There are no points awarded for time spent poking around a complicated server platform.
You need certification. From a credited course.


----------



## lebnet

but the industry is widely opened on Windows Server and Ms Exchange Server

I read a lot about them before I decide .. I already started an MCITP course but couldn't have enough time to go to so I stopped.. and I've been waiting to work on this server since a year

that's why I am willing to install on my HDD and just give it a try and error ..


----------



## valis

trial and error won't get you anywhere.....if you don't want to attend a course, you could purchase an MCSE book and go from there.

Exchange server and standard DC server are two separate entities......best bet would be to attend class by an accredited school; failing that, get some books, study, and then go pay for the certification test.


----------



## lebnet

I already paid a lot for MCITP ebooks and CDs (v20,21) and got them and they are around 800 pages each...

I am really good in computer stuff but new to such windows .. I did read about VMware but couldn't know how to do that on win7 and what would it affect ?

If I download the Virtual Pc from Microsoft .. can I install the win2k8 on a V-partition that create its self via the V-pc ?


----------



## DoubleHelix

lebnet said:


> I paid 3000$ for that and its a shop for Microsoft products in Dubai Mall
> 
> Microsoft Gulf FZ - LLC
> Building no. 8
> Dubai Internet City
> P. O. Box 52244
> Dubai - UAE
> +971 (4) 391 7000
> [email protected]
> ====================
> 
> what about my questions? isn't this a helping forum? I'm newbie to this windows, so what? is it a shame?
> 
> I wanted to invest with it and learn


You run a mean Google search.....and you're digging yourself a bigger hole. This is the regional Microsoft office. It's not at the Dubai Mall.


----------



## lebnet

I know sweetheart you

I know this is the regional office for Middle East and I can read just like u can

I posted that so u can get away from me and call them and ask for their products in Dubai Mall

Dubai Mall contains hundreds of shops inside .. the ones u got from the internet are limited .. there are also pc mart, pc zone 365, and others which sell Microsoft original GUI windows and programs

Go get a life! or get a ticket to ME!


----------



## valis

okay, everyone, simmer down. This is going nowhere fast.


----------



## valis

let's start by verifying the windows license, and then everyone can move on from there. That should satisfy all the problems, and then we can deal with server 2k8 licensing and install.

*Please run the MGA Diagnostic Tool and post back the report it creates:
Download MGADiag to your desktop.
Double-click on MGADiag.exe to launch the program
Click "Continue"
Ensure that the "Windows" tab is selected (it should be by default).
Click the "Copy" button to copy the MGA Diagnostic Report to the Windows clipboard.
Paste the MGA Diagnostic Report back here in your next reply.
*


----------



## DoubleHelix

The poster is going to have trouble validating the license since he/she doesn't know how to install it.


----------



## valis

we'll start with the W7 install and go from there.........


----------



## lebnet

Where Shall I run that tool? I have win7 installed on my pc

the windows 2008 is still in box and didn't yet install it 

2- would that post any of my private info to public?

3- I can Scan you the voucher, Dvd kit box and mail to u on private (Valis only)


----------



## valis

just run the MGA, it's fine, it doesn't divulge any personal info........then we can move on to the server stuff and get that validated as well.

thanks, 

v


----------



## lebnet

Excuse me I won't put any of my legal information into public and to people like DoubleHelix

If you want I can email it to you directly

otherwise, close the thread with many thanks to all, I can find tutorials on the net and get back to u with the results later on


----------



## valis

it's not legal info, it's just info showing that the windows install is legal. Very common, you will find it all over just about every forum.....

thanks, 

v


----------



## zapper067

Is it possible to refund or exchange this software?Normally this software is for volume license and OEMs only...


----------



## zapper067

Sometime illicit copies of windows server 2008 was not detected yet--does using mgadiag does any help?


----------



## zapper067

Wait...is it Server 2008 or R2?


----------

